# Paper mache Ghost-Zombie



## Marrow

A ghost coming out of a wall. Rolled newspaper and mache. I had this crazy idea to paint parts of it blue. Ectoplasm or something. God knows why (CORRECTION:God has no idea why). I also had this crazy idea to make black stuff dripping out of it's eyes. Sad ghost. I also had this crazy idea to MAKE IT'S MOUTH BIGGER THAN IT'S FACE. Despite being highly experimental, it turned out very well. Photos on my blog:
http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/2011/03/blog-post.html

P.S. Can someone tell me how to put photos on my posts. I've read about why we can't so attachments anymore. How do I put photos on my posts?

The pictures on my blog were chosen because they showed less of the prop, making it more atmospheric and mysterious. Here on HauntForum, that doesn't really matter to me, and I just wanna show you a full frontal eek, well lit picture with the face and detail easy to see.


----------



## Joiseygal

Awesome job...I love it! It really looks like he is coming out of the wall. If you want to put pictures on the forum you can store them in a Photobucket account or use the Hauntforum photo album. If you upload on Photobucket you have to copy from the IMG code button and the Hauntforum you have to put img before and after your link. Check out this link it explains it well: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22863


----------



## Rahnefan

That mouth is really cool. Good job


----------



## KINGS CRYPT

Love it:jol: Is the wall which it is placed on a prop/structure of some sort or an actual part of your home? All that grit and grime coming off the walls looks really cool.


----------



## Moon Dog

Got'cha covered.


----------



## sherwood asylum

that came out great.


----------



## trishaanne

Great idea and great detail. AWESOME!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here's another shot:










Great looking prop, Marrow!


----------



## sickNtwisted

He looks spooktacular 

How is he mounted to the wall?


----------



## RavenLunatic

thanks for the inspiration. about how much does it weigh when finished?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Love it! Nice to see someone else who isn't afraid to give their monsters a little color!


----------



## Marrow

Thank everyone! Especially Moon Dog and RoxyBlue for putting the photos on here, and Joiseygal for the help and link.

Now to answer the questions. The walls are neither props nor part of my home. I actually went up to some old war bunkers on a hill. There are 5 of them up there, but most of them are covered in graffiti. I chose one of the brighter spots (there are some very dark rooms and passages in there that really freak me out. I would be more than happy to give directions if anyone wants, but I live in New Zealand, so I doubt you'd be wanting directions in the first place.

His torso was hung up with clear nylon. My dad attached nylon it to it's back, then put a screw in the back of it's head. He pulled the nylon up and wrapped it once around the screw, before using the excess nylon to tie it to a convenient nail in the wall (hope that made sense. Twisting it around the screw in the back of the head kept it from leaning forward and leaving a huge gap between it and the wall. Thanks dad. The left hand is attached to the wall with (drumroll please)...... Blu-tack! The right hand is attached to the wall with (drumroll please) ...... Blu-tack! The right hand also hand a little wire brace type thing to hold it out from the wall. If you look closely you can see it in the photo RoxyBlue put on here.

As you've probably realised when I revealed the whole blu-tack thing, it is pretty light. It's all just newspaper, paper towels and tissues. Not surprising. I can try and weigh it if you need (the last attempts didn't work).

And just putting it out there, Rahnefan, my family sorted of cringed when the first saw the mouth size. "Um... don't you think it's a bit _BIG_?". It's a ghost, not a physical being, not bound by physical laws. It's coming out of a wall for christ's sake, so no, I don't think it's a bit big.
And Mr. Chicken, the whole blue thing was a leap of faith, and a bit of fun. Experimentation.

Again, many thanks for all the compliments,
Marrow

Please correct my spelling.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

that is freaking awesome! I love it


----------



## fick209

That is very cool, great job!


----------



## Bethene

that is so cool, I love the big mouth, just makes it creepier!!! and you are only 13!! dang !!you did a awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

very nice makes me think of the Mummy Pharaoh's.


----------



## scourge999

That is wicked sweet. What a creepy scene setting. Love it.


----------



## scareme

You did a great job. I too love the mouth being bigger. It seems to be in more pain that way. And the way you chose to display it in the bunker is very artistic. You have a lot of talent.


----------



## heresjohnny

Nice!


----------



## kprimm

Great work, that thing is very creepy looking. The big mouth is great, he looks like he is in torment, like a tortured soul, coming after someone in revenge.


----------



## lisa48317

Seriously? You're only 13??? Wow. I see a *BRIGHT* future in haunting for you!!!

I totally love everything about this prop. The color, the multiple pieces, everything. And your location you chose to display it rocks.

I couldn't resist. I'm following your blog now. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

You know we all want to adopt you, right? 

Great job. (and I love a self-motivated-to-create-something kid!)


----------



## Spooky1

I love how he turned out, Marrow. Nice job.


----------



## SuperCreep31

great work! i have a couple questions... did you just airbrush it? and did you just use salt to keep it from molding or did you coat it with something as well? Thanks!


----------



## halloween71

He looks great!!!!


----------



## Marrow

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH EVERYONE!!! I really appreciate all of this.

@SuperCreep31 I spray-painted him black all over and then drybrushed him. I started with the darker colours, and worked my way up to light grey. I then painted the ectoplasm parts various shades of blue, and tossed in some black and white.

I used white glue and water for the mache mix, so I don't need to add salt. My witch and groundbreakers, however, were made with the old flour and water combo. Some of them are starting to grow mould. If anyone knows how I can fix this, I would really appreciate it.

@debbie5 That cracked me up. If you want me, come and get me.


----------



## SuperCreep31

white glue and water is a great idea... i never thought of that! thanks a lot!


----------



## Revenant

Sweeeeeet!!! Serious major creepiness. And yes, the mouth is perfect for him, I think spectral beings look best with some distortion. Makes it more unearthly. Your placement of the arm bits to suggest him emerging from the wall is awesome.

As for the mold, last time I made flour/starch papier mache, I added a heaping spoonful of medicated antifungal foot powder (mold is actually a type of fungus.) As an experiment I kept the lid on the mache goop and left it in the back of my refrigerator to see how long it would stay mold-free. It finally started mouldering about 2 years later. 

You, young sir, are obscenely talented for a lad of your years. If you keep getting better, by the time you're of voting age I think you're going to make most of us look like hacks.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Nice work Marrow. I loved your haunt on the Home Haunters DVD collection. Keep up the great work!


----------



## 4mygirls

Love it!!!! Great work. You have a talent. I can't believe you're only 13, WOW


----------



## Dixie

Marrow, what a great idea to use the blue - I love using alternate, unexpected colors in my haunt pieces, and have never thought to use blue like this. Thanks so much for making me look at it from a different perspective!


----------



## bentneedle

The mouth/scream reminds me of the Guards from the "Mummy Returns". Love this work and look forward to more of it.


----------



## hpropman

I like that a lot! It is a unique piece.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I'm pretty late to the party (again) but had to chime in and echo what everyone else has said....FREAKIN GREAT WORK! This is spooky and creepy and just wonderful! Wow!


----------



## Lunatic

Super cool Marrow! That can be used anywhere. PM me when you want to sell it.


----------

